# Orkut and Opera 8.5



## RCuber (Oct 9, 2005)

Hello All ,
 I cannot access my orkut account using opera 8.5 , my system has java runtime files installed. I can access using IE. After i enter my username and password there is a "loading..." image displayed but nothing happens after that. What may be the problem?

Thanks in advance.

Charan


----------



## the_moon (Oct 9, 2005)

Me too facing this Prob with Firefox!


----------



## Thor (Oct 9, 2005)

Ahh..Same Here..in Opera 8.2....


----------



## Deep (Oct 9, 2005)

Yes orkut works with IE only it seems, nothing happens after you enter gmail user and password...

Deep


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 9, 2005)

after getting all those donuts regularly 
ive given up on Orkut last i visited was some 2 months back
and now that you say it wont work on opera 
bye bye orkut


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 9, 2005)

Orkut Works fine in Firefox. I am using it since Firefox 1.0.4 It never gives problems. I am now using 1.0.7


----------



## the_moon (Oct 9, 2005)

Orkut not opening on Firefox 1.0.7 here!


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry to say but guys.

It opens in firefox, opera n ie.

actually, from past few days every1 is facin same problem. it even occured opening gmail a/c.

well its not ur browser's problem. there's sumthin wrong with their site. may b sum construction is goin on.


----------



## kato (Oct 9, 2005)

Orkut working fine for me i m using Firefox 1.0.7


----------



## Grace (Oct 9, 2005)

Orkut is working fine for me in IE n FF, but its not opening in Opera


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 9, 2005)

yep, in FF its fine
also Gmail too doesnt work on Opera (not all)


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 9, 2005)

now for me its neither opening in opera nor in ie.


----------



## Deep (Oct 13, 2005)

btw workaround for using orkut in opera is here:

Login using this link

I found it on opera forums

Deep


----------



## RCuber (Oct 13, 2005)

dono guys all of a sudden its working in opera 8.5  


Thanks a lot guys for yor posts and deep specially 

Charan


----------



## Grace (Oct 13, 2005)

thanx for the link Deep, its opening now


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 13, 2005)

Deep said:
			
		

> I found it on opera forums
> 
> Deep



why was it not opening inda regular way. do u know???


----------



## Deep (Oct 13, 2005)

It doesnt open may be because the script they are using might not be compatible with opera (remember gmail problems with opera? same thing)

Deep


----------



## Generic Superhero (Oct 13, 2005)

works fine in FF 1.0.7


----------



## godsownman (Oct 13, 2005)

I dont know why but everytime I uncheck the JavaScript option in Opera both Gmail and Orkut open in a jiffy.

Why is this so 

Please comment

Regards


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 13, 2005)

godsownman said:
			
		

> jiffy.



wats dat?


----------



## godsownman (Oct 13, 2005)

jiffy means fast 

jiffy = fast


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 14, 2005)

So, if v match the above reply with Deep's reply, then , will v get dat if v open GMAIL with Javascript disabled, it'll open faster


----------



## Deep (Oct 14, 2005)

if u disable javascript then gmail will be slower because it runs totally on javascript and ajax...
so u will have to use normal html version of gmail..

Where orkut does not use javascript except login thing so you can directly login using the URL provided and get on to the site..

Deep


----------



## The Incredible (Oct 15, 2005)

Even though I hav JavaScript enabled, GOOGLE opens a bit slowly.
So, shall i install JAVA also incase to open GMAIL quicker.


----------

